# gimp postscript level 2



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Apr 29, 2018)

My current questions are:

1. Is the question following these two questions appropriate for forums.freebsd.org?
2. If so, which forum should contain the main question?

And the main question is this:

I'm using FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE, gimp version 2.8.22.

I have loaded an image, and "print" it to a PostScript file. (I don't wish to send it to the printer immediately, just keep the PostScript file around for printing later.)

The first line of the PostScript file is:
	
	



```
%!PS-Adobe-3.0
```
... which is fine, except I want a PostScript level 2 file.  How do I tell gimp to generate a PostScript level 2 file, not level 3?


----------



## spectrum48 (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm not a PostScript expert but if I remember correctly even what is commonly referred as "PostScript level 2 file" starts with:

```
%!PS-Adobe-3.0
```

PostScript *level 2* file:

```
%!PS-Adobe-3.0
[...skipped...]
%%LanguageLevel: 2
```

PostScript* level 3* file:

```
%!PS-Adobe-3.0
[...skipped...]
%%LanguageLevel: 3
```

The `file` utility tells:

```
$ file gimp-output.ps gimp-output-ps2.ps
gimp-output.ps:     PostScript document text conforming DSC level 3.0, Level 3
gimp-output-ps2.ps: PostScript document text conforming DSC level 3.0, Level 2
```

If this is the PostScript level 2 file you need you can convert from level 3 to level 2 with the following command:
`ps2ps2 gimp-output.ps gimp-output-ps2.ps`

The `ps2ps2` command is part of print/ghostscript9-agpl-base

If it's the "DSC level 3.0" which you are trying to avoid then forget this post.


----------

